# 6 months on, Need more Understanding!!



## Alex2400 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

I just want to post another post about my life and were im at. "Weird" yes only word to describe my feeling that feeling of still loving but knowing I never want her back, so why do I feel this way, I guess I just need a little vent.

I feel like im getting my life on track moving on from the things but feel I still think about her and what she did to me, I guess I'm stuck on the fact she never admitted to the affair and believes she did the right thing. Just a short run down, my wife met another guy on fb went and met him with her friend and 2 days later broke up with me on a letter left my 2yr son with me to drove 7hrs to be with this guy, I question myself sometimes is this cheating? She swears black and blue she never slept with him when with me, but only took a day to be with another man after breaking up with me.

I guess I really feel quite a bit of anger at this point because she seems to be so in love with another man and how quick she was to end our marriage for it all, for the chance she may have found true love, is this even possible that this relationship will end up working with this guy so quickly after splitting with me or will it come to a face plant at some point. 

This guy I talk of is a country singer and when I went to drop off our son she was listening to country music, this girl has never listened to country music I feel as if she is starting to adapt the personality of this guy to fit in with a crowd she has never been apart of, being someone she's not.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You are looking for closure, and unfortunately you will never have it.

Also it sounds like your wife doesn't have any empathy or frankly a lot of intelligence, if she wasnt divorced it was very much cheating. You ont get to just give notice to your spouse ans then are free to sleep around.

Have to divorced her yet ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Alex2400 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I feel as if she is starting to adapt the personality of this guy to fit in with a crowd she has never been apart of, being someone she's not.


And thus explains the 'Fog'

And, yes, it IS cheating


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

She will have her "coming to Jesus" moment...they all do.


----------



## Alex2400 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, this was defiantly cheating she left me for the purpose of this guy and tells herself she didnt, I believe she tells herself this because she cant face up to the facts. Spot on about the closure I certainly dont feel like I've gotten this when I explain to her what she did and its cheating her response to me is that, if you want to see it that way you can, as in if it helps you then believe that but I know I broke the relationship for that exact reason. 

I guess what really gets my blood boiling is in her break up letter to me she even said im not leaving for another guy, this girl is [email protected] weak in my eyes I dont think she could ever look me in the face and ever swallow what shes actually done.

The guy she is seeing lives 7 hours away in another State and she drives to go see this guy when she can and is struggling with money to pay bills but can afford petrol to always see this guy. The thing with her is I dont understand how it can work with him he has gone through a divorce and has a child in a country town so I cant see him moving to her being away from that child and she lives here with our child which is a shared arrangment so no way in hell would I let her move up there with my child, is she just kidding herself thinking that this relationship will really work. To be honest I think shes living in the honeymoon stages of meeting this exotic country singer who sort of a D grade celebrity here in Australia.


----------

